# OBD tap that displays engine data on DIC or Nav screen?



## jmurtari (May 13, 2013)

Folks,

I used to fly in the USAF and can't get enough engine instrument data. The Cruz doesn't show you too much by default on the DIC. Somebody recommended this to me a few years ago, but I never made the purchase. It's a little pricey at over $250, but I like the way it integrates with existing displays in the car (without affecting existing firmware).

http://www.autometer.com/dashlogic-display-controller-chevy-cruze-2008-2015.html

Anyone else ever use this thing? Other recommendations? I did do a search of the forums, but didn't find too much current.
Thanks!
John


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow-

Thanks for the post! This actually uses the factory DIC screen, very nice.. Most people either use a scan gauge 2 and mount that on the dash, or there's the $5 Torque PRO app for Android and an android phone.

Yours is definitely the most integrated, but also the most expensive.

I wonder what other cars autometer really makes their living on? Is it more of the performance car crowd? The problem with spending the money for that, is that it looks like it is tied to the cruze, where the other two options can be easily taken to other cars. 

You might want to check the compatibility of the scan gauge product, but I think it's not 100% vehicle specific, but if you have the Cruze Diesel I remember reading they do have a specific model for diesels.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I like your Dic!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Interesting. But nowhere I've looked can I find a review.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd like a complete review also. And a gen2 version.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm cheap. I want something that'll put gauges in the touchscreen via Android Auto.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

First off ... Thanks for your service as a pilot in the USAF! 
Second, there's only one picture of a Camaro DIC on that link (the one that shows hp and lb-ft). The other 2 pictures of screen images are from the radio display: First one (shows vacuum/boost) is the "normal" looking Cruze radio without touchscreen, the second (showing engine load) looks to be a touchscreen mylink radio display. I'm curious if the "mode" control button on the OBD device is what controls where the information is displayed, or how that's determined? I personally have a U-Scan device https://actron.com/content/u-scan-smartphone-wireless-vehicle-diagnostics that I spent $80 for. I leave t plugged in to my OBD port and connect it to my iPhone to monitor live engine/vehicle data. I view the screens that are available without having to pay extra for, but there are pay options that allow you to view even more data, but again, it's displayed on my phone screen. I suppose with CarPlay, it might show up on the radio display ... I'll have to test it on my Camaro radio to see what happens. There looks to be more "fun" data on the autometer, but I've been pretty satisfied with what's included on my U-Scan so far. It would be pretty cool to see some of the data that they advertise will show up with the autometer though ... but I don't know if it's $250 cool.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I can't recommend those odd adapters like that "U-Scan" thing. They are just overpriced elm327s in a different wrapper. Sometimes they attach their own screen to it.

The DIC thing is cool, but that's about it. Overriding the DIC will get on your nerves at some point.


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

I have one. Mostly I like it, very programmable. One major glitch is that when it's on you can't use your nav for turn by turn. Some kind of conflict. When I asked Autometer about it, they said "Yeah, it could do that."
Not the answer I wanted. More like, "Oh our bad, we will get right on it!"


----------



## jmurtari (May 13, 2013)

Champagne Jam said:


> I have one. Mostly I like it, very programmable. One major glitch is that when it's on you can't use your nav for turn by turn. Some kind of conflict. When I asked Autometer about it, they said "Yeah, it could do that."
> Not the answer I wanted. More like, "Oh our bad, we will get right on it!"


Glad to hear you actually have one and it works OK. I don't have the navigation option, so that shouldn't be an issue. I do have one question. I know it can display a lot of detailed engine performance info, but how did you know what was a good vs. bad reading. I've got a 2013 ECO/MT -- where could I find the normal range values?
Thanks!


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I like your Dic!


Might want to re-phrase this...

The low washer fluid level would be a thing of joy. How GM ever let a modern car go without this is pure GM genius at its best.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Nice, but I agree not $280 nice. I've got the kit that moved your radio into a pod on your dash that replaces the cover where the center speaker goes. Then you can put a 8" android tablet into the dash where the radio was. Into for less than that and can do so much more with with. Mine didn't have factory NAV, which now I have the tablet that doesn't require data connection for navigation. Then I have the Camaro PDIM for streaming Bluetooth and run pandora. Works great.


----------



## Camaroman (Jun 18, 2013)

you need to get a OBDII manual for codes, but alot of code readers will give you the limits. My OBDII code tool gives all the codes plus upper and lower limits and it reads in current time and captures codes sets as they occur, alot of info for under $100. The only difference is it does read in the dic.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Personally for that amount of money I would use a old phone of mine, or buy a $50-$100 one onlime, and use TorquePro ($5) and have tons of customized gauges. Still be under that cost by a lot. If we had a bigger color DIC like Ford then I'd be interested. 
Anyone do a color DIC mod? lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmurtari (May 13, 2013)

Folks, 
Well, I called them, no hassle return policy if I don't like -- so I have one on order. When I get it hooked up, I'll let you guys know how it goes....


----------



## jmurtari (May 13, 2013)

*Got the device/REVIEW*

Got the module in last week. I wasn't happy with the display capability and will be sending it back (no problem with them, they sent me a shipping label). Here are some details in case you are interested.

It comes with a USB cable. You connect it to your PC and have the ability to configure the data displays for up to four profiles using software downloaded from their website. The device has a physical switch that allows you to select between the profiles in the car. The software was easy to load and use.

With each profile it gives up to six display 'pages' of data which you can select. In the car you move between the displays by touching the door lock. Besides the data display, it also allows you to set alarms that will appear on the DIC when a data item exceeds values you specify.

I was disappointed, it only supports one data line on the DIC and also the Radio screen. I had really hoped to see several items displayed at the same time. That was the deal breaker for me... it was close. I almost kept it.


----------



## jmurtari (May 13, 2013)

Folks, just an FYI. I finally ended up buying an OBD dongle on Amazon. It plugs into the OBD port and transmits data to your smart phone via bluetooth. I paid about $70 for this one: ScanTool 426101 OBDLink MX Bluetooth: Professional OBD-II Scan Tool for Android & Windows, may have paid too much, but it works well!

These things can be hassle to setup/configure. This went much easier than I expected. I've got a Samsung Galaxy 8 phone. I have a dash mount for the phone anyway - the display is VERY configurable, you can show what you want in either digital or analog dial format and put multiple items on one screen. 

About my only small complaint is it doesn't seem to due any averaging. You get instantaneous readings and they can really jump around.


----------



## khancock70 (Jun 4, 2018)

lonewolf04 said:


> I've got the kit that moved your radio into a pod on your dash that replaces the cover where the center speaker goes. .


I would like to know where you got that, if you don't mind.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

khancock70 said:


> I would like to know where you got that, if you don't mind.


JY Custom CCRUZ-74 2 Piece Navi & Digital Display Housing


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

jmurtari said:


> *Got the device/REVIEW*
> 
> Got the module in last week. I wasn't happy with the display capability and will be sending it back (no problem with them, they sent me a shipping label). Here are some details in case you are interested.
> 
> ...


Hate to dig up an old thread but thank you and thanks for your service. I just was about to complete purchase but something told me to get on here and search for a review, glad I did.


----------

